# probleme police de caracteres sous safari



## dzillo (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour a tous. Apres de longues recherches sur les forums je n ai toujours pas reussi a resoudre mon probleme que voici: Sur certains sites sur safari, la police de caractere est completement deformee, illisible melange de signes mathematiques et de chinois.J ai deja ete dans les preferences de safari, j ai bien mis l encodage sur occidental mais malgre cela certains sites comme hotmail par exemple restent illisibles.J ai ensuite creer une nouvelle session sur le mac et par magie il n y a pas de probleme d affichage.Je presume donc que le probleme vient du parametrage de safari mais je ne trouve pas ou on peut restorer les parametres par defaut.J ai meme essayer des copier les polices d une session a l autre mais ce fut un echec.Si quelqu un aurait une petite idee pour me sortir la tete de l eau j en serait reconnaissant.Merci a tous


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

bonjour
cette question signes bizarres etc est un classique

tu as resolu ton problème en trouvant la bonne manip
 cochant le bon encodage ( qui devient le code par défaut)

ce qui n'est pas clair c'est si tout va mieux  ou si t'as vraiment encore ce problème
car tu dis les 2 .


----------



## quenaur (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour 
vérifier dans la barre des menus "Présentation/Encodage du texte" qu'il soit bien coché par défaut.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

ce qui me fait penser que j'ai un truc marrant ( dont je me suis jamais soucié) sur Safari

menu presentation j'ai "encodage de texte " en gras
 et le sous menu  ( liste des encodages) est grisé

ce qui ne me pose aucun problème , (codé en ISO latin 1 , via pref) mais intriguant


----------



## quenaur (27 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me fait penser que j'ai un truc marrant ( dont je me suis jamais soucié) sur Safari
> 
> menu presentation j'ai "encodage de texte " en gras
> et le sous menu  ( liste des encodages) est grisé
> ...


Si les Préférences de Safari sont ouvertes la liste des encodages est grisé.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

je parle de Safari sans preferences ouvertes

edit j'ai trouvé 

j'avais pas de page active sur une url donc... aucun texte 

 le menu n'avait évidemment aucune raison d'etre en  mode actif (noir)


----------



## quenaur (27 Mars 2006)

Bizarre.
Si je vais dans le menu Safari et que j'ouvre les Préférences et que ensuite je vais dans Présentation/Encodage de texte le sous menu est grisé, mais si je ferme les Préférences le sous menu d'Encodage de texte est en gras et coché Par défaut.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

t'inquietes pas on a tapé en même temps 
( j'ai édité au dessus )


----------



## dzillo (27 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> cette question signes bizarres etc est un classique
> 
> tu as resolu ton problème en trouvant la bonne manip
> ...





Non tout ne vas pas mieux. C est kan j ai creer une autre session que ca va mais seulement dans cette nouvelle session. Avec l ancienne le probleme persiste meme avec l encodage sur occidental. Le truc de fou c est que quand je choisis la police standard "times", dans l encadre prevu pour la choisir elle apparait deja en caracteres chinois. Et dans le livre des polices elle apparait normalement.


----------



## quenaur (27 Mars 2006)

Aller dans Péférences système/International/Menu saisie et vérifier que la case coché est bien Palette de caractère Palette Unicode
Et aussi en bas: Utiliser la même méthode de saisie pour tous les documents.


----------



## azzouz (27 Mars 2006)

salut
ça arrive vrmnt avec sertain sites, la solution impec c ouvrire ses sites avec camino, c'est un navigateur gratuit et conçu specialmnt pour resoudre les problemes de l'encodage des textes internet, personelmnt, j prefére safari, mais quand j trouve des problémes avec, j lence camino.
essayer le par ici http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/navigateur/fiches/24943.html


----------



## dzillo (27 Mars 2006)

azzouz a dit:
			
		

> salut
> ça arrive vrmnt avec sertain sites, la solution impec c ouvrire ses sites avec camino, c'est un navigateur gratuit et conçu specialmnt pour resoudre les problemes de l'encodage des textes internet, personelmnt, j prefére safari, mais quand j trouve des problémes avec, j lence camino.
> essayer le par ici http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/navigateur/fiches/24943.html





Merci en attendant de trouver la solution je vais ouvrir les pages qui ne marchent pas avec camino. Mais se n est pas un probleme de site car ca deconne avec hotmail.com donc c est vraiment une histoire de configuration.


----------



## dzillo (28 Mars 2006)

quenaur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> vérifier dans la barre des menus "Présentation/Encodage du texte" qu'il soit bien coché par défaut.




En effet il est bien coche par default. Je galere depuis 2 jours et je n arrive pas a la fin du probleme.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2006)

Quand tu dis " autre session " tu veux dire un autre compte utilisateur?
( ou redemarrage sur le même utilisateur? A priori non)

Car si Safari se comporte correctement chez un utilisateur et pas chez l'autre , c'est un problème de règlages sur cet utilisateur
( preferences Safari et /ou de réglages systeme de cet utilisateur) peut etre à refaire où des preferences à jeter

Par ailleurs ne pas oublier une chose
Beaucoup de SITES sont mal encodés, et l'apparition de signes non occidentaux est de LEUR faute , pas celle du Mac


----------



## dzillo (28 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu dis " autre session " tu veux dire un autre compte utilisateur?
> ( ou redemarrage sur le même utilisateur? A priori non)
> 
> Car si Safari se comporte correctement chez un utilisateur et pas chez l'autre , c'est un problème de règlages sur cet utilisateur
> ...



Comme je disais, ce n est pas un probleme de site car le site hotmail.com est illisible.C est donc un probleme de mac.Ensuite c est un probleme de parametrage de polices car j ai bien effectivement creer un autre compte utilisateur qui marche parfaitement sue ces sites.Je ne parviens pas a restaurer les parametres de safari par defaut.Peut etre faut il ke je le desinstalle et ke je le reinstalle mais j attends vos opinions je ne suis pas cale sur mac.Merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2006)

donc c'est pour un utilisateur que ca marche et pas pour l'autre

En ce cas la solution est simple
*y a un truc qui cafouille  probablement coté Safari de ct utilisateur
( et peut etre ailleurs)

Dans la session où Safari fait des betises

*tu fermes safari

tu vas dans maison / bibliotheque / preferences

là tu repères com.apple.Safari.plist

tu jettes ce fichier
et tu relances Safari

tu auras des préferences de réglages NEUVES ( vierges) 
( t'inquietes pas , tout le reste historique, signets etc c'est gardé)


----------



## dzillo (28 Mars 2006)

quenaur a dit:
			
		

> Aller dans Péférences système/International/Menu saisie et vérifier que la case coché est bien Palette de caractère Palette Unicode
> Et aussi en bas: Utiliser la même méthode de saisie pour tous les documents.




J ai fait ce ke tu as dit le probleme persiste


----------



## dzillo (28 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> donc c'est pour un utilisateur que ca marche et pas pour l'autre
> 
> En ce cas la solution est simple
> *y a un truc qui cafouille  probablement coté Safari de ct utilisateur
> ...




J ai ete dans mac hd/prefereces/bibliotheque  et je n ai pas le fichier com.apple.safari.plist


----------



## quenaur (28 Mars 2006)

Est ce que dans le Menu Saisie de International tout le reste est décoché?


----------



## quenaur (28 Mars 2006)

dzillo a dit:
			
		

> J ai ete dans mac hd/prefereces/bibliotheque  et je n ai pas le fichier com.apple.safari.plist


Il ne faut pas que tu ailles sur hd mais sur ta maison (user) comme l'a dit Pascalformac


----------



## dzillo (28 Mars 2006)

quenaur a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas que tu ailles sur hd mais sur ta maison (user) comme l'a dit Pascalformac





desole je m etais trompe. J ai trouve le fichier com.apple.safari.plist dans maison/bibliotheque/preference je l ai efface mais les pages restent illisibles


----------



## dzillo (28 Mars 2006)

quenaur a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que dans le Menu Saisie de International tout le reste est décoché?




Tout est decoche oui.Sauf 'afficher le menu saisie dans la barre des menus' mais cela n a pas de rapport.


----------



## JEAN-PHI (29 Mars 2006)

Salut,
si je peux me permettre, j'avais exactement ce genre de problème. Certaines parties de pages illisibles sur ma session et lisibles sur une autre. Agaçant. J'utilisais alors Firefox qui ne posais pas de problème, mais je préfère Safari. En regardant le code sources des pages qui s'affichaient mal, je pouvais voir que ça correspondait à certaines balises html.
Et puis un jour, colère et gros, mais alors gros nettoyage des fontes sur mon G5. J'ai viré toutes les polices de la bibliothèque de ma session pour les rapatrier dans la bibliothèque située en amont sur le DD (DD->bibliothèque->fonts). Depuis, lorsque je rajoute une police (je suis graphiste...), je l'ajoute à la racine et non plus dans ma session. Et tout marche bien.  
Mais j'en profite pour dire que la gestion des polices depuis OS X m'afflige. Entre celles du système, de la bibliothèque du Mac, de la bibiothèque des sessions utilisateurs... j'en ai même retrouvé dans bibliothèque->applications support->Adobe, installées à l'insu de mon plein gré ! Infernal !


----------



## dzillo (29 Mars 2006)

JEAN-PHI a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> si je peux me permettre, j'avais exactement ce genre de problème. Certaines parties de pages illisibles sur ma session et lisibles sur une autre. Agaçant. J'utilisais alors Firefox qui ne posais pas de problème, mais je préfère Safari. En regardant le code sources des pages qui s'affichaient mal, je pouvais voir que ça correspondait à certaines balises html.
> Et puis un jour, colère et gros, mais alors gros nettoyage des fontes sur mon G5. J'ai viré toutes les polices de la bibliothèque de ma session pour les rapatrier dans la bibliothèque située en amont sur le DD (DD->bibliothèque->fonts). Depuis, lorsque je rajoute une police (je suis graphiste...), je l'ajoute à la racine et non plus dans ma session. Et tout marche bien.
> Mais j'en profite pour dire que la gestion des polices depuis OS X m'afflige. Entre celles du système, de la bibliothèque du Mac, de la bibiothèque des sessions utilisateurs... j'en ai même retrouvé dans bibliothèque->applications support->Adobe, installées à l'insu de mon plein gré ! Infernal !




Certes c est le boxon. Ce que j ai fait moi c est copier les polices de la session qui marchait (de la biblio a partir de hd et de la biblio de lutilisateur) puis je les ai copies dans l autre session mais ca n a rien change.Ce que je vais essayer alors, comme tu le dis, c est mettre toutes les polices dans un seul dossier.Comme je n ai pas le mac chez moi je te dirai ca tout a l heure.Merci


----------



## dzillo (30 Mars 2006)

dzillo a dit:
			
		

> Certes c est le boxon. Ce que j ai fait moi c est copier les polices de la session qui marchait (de la biblio a partir de hd et de la biblio de lutilisateur) puis je les ai copies dans l autre session mais ca n a rien change.Ce que je vais essayer alors, comme tu le dis, c est mettre toutes les polices dans un seul dossier.Comme je n ai pas le mac chez moi je te dirai ca tout a l heure.Merci


 

Ca s empire: J ai deplace toutes les polices dans un dossier sur le bureau car je voulais ensuite les mettre dans le dossier racines des polices mais il a bugé et il ne demarre plus.L ecran reste bleu avec une icone qui tourne sur elle meme comme s il tentait de s allumer mais en vain.C est le mac de l entreprise il faut absolument ke je trouve maniere de le rallumer.Si kelkun pouvait me tuyoter ce serait vraiment a prendre


----------



## alfred (30 Mars 2006)

dzillo a dit:
			
		

> Ca s empire: J ai deplace toutes les polices dans un dossier sur le bureau car je voulais ensuite les mettre dans le dossier racines des polices mais il a bugé et il ne demarre plus.L ecran reste bleu avec une icone qui tourne sur elle meme comme s il tentait de s allumer mais en vain.C est le mac de l entreprise il faut absolument ke je trouve maniere de le rallumer.Si kelkun pouvait me tuyoter ce serait vraiment a prendre



un petit http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK fsck?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2006)

Perso je serai très prudent avant de décider de bouger l'emplacement de certaines choses dans l'architecture OSX ( dont les polices)


----------



## dzillo (30 Mars 2006)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> un petit http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK fsck?




J etais pret a aller a planete saturn pour acheter mac os x 10.4 pour le reinstaller mais si ce ke tu dis fonctionne, tu m enleves une grosse epine du pied.Le mac est de la societe c est tres urgent.Je te remerci je te tiens au courant dans environ 1 heure.merci


----------



## dzillo (30 Mars 2006)

dzillo a dit:
			
		

> J etais pret a aller a planete saturn pour acheter mac os x 10.4 pour le reinstaller mais si ce ke tu dis fonctionne, tu m enleves une grosse epine du pied.Le mac est de la societe c est tres urgent.Je te remerci je te tiens au courant dans environ 1 heure.merci


 

Finalement ca n a pas marche j ai ete achete mac os x 10.4 j espere pouvoir installer le systeme d exploitation sans formater le disque dur.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2006)

dzillo a dit:
			
		

> Finalement ca n a pas marche j ai ete achete mac os x 10.4 j espere pouvoir installer le systeme d exploitation sans formater le disque dur.


Possible mais déconseillé

il est beaucoup plus optimal quand on change de système de faire une sauvegarde et une clean install sur DD effacé plutot qu'en gardant les données


----------



## dzillo (30 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Possible mais déconseillé
> 
> il est beaucoup plus optimal quand on change de système de faire une sauvegarde et une clean install sur DD effacé plutot qu'en gardant les données


 

J ai finalement reussi a remettre les polices en ordre grace a une installation de mac os x et j ai reussi a recuperer mes dossier.Merci a tous. Beaucoup de personnes disent qu il est impossible de reinstaller une copie du systeme d exploitation sans devoir formater le disque dur, meme a l assistance technique de la fnac on m a dit ca. Et bien je prouve le contraire je viens de le faire. Merci a tous


----------



## Ploumette (13 Avril 2006)

Bonjour !

Eh bien mes collègues travaillant sous OSX.4.6 G5 Dual, 1,8x1,8 Mhz ( je crois ?! ) ont découvert depuis hier ou avant-hier, un problème similaire :

- sous Mail, les polices se sont changées du jour au lendemain en une police fantaisiste ...

- sous Google et seulement sous Google !!!

J'ai appliqué vos conseils ... il y a un léger mieux côté Safari ... j'ai reprogrammé la Page d'accueil via Apple.fr et là ... l'affichage est correct ...

En utilisant la barre de recherche Google, pour tester ... je retrouve cette même police fantaisiste de Mail !...

J'ai même vérifié tous les paramètres de mon poste pour programmer la même configuration sur le leur ... rien n'y fait ...

- sous Mail, la créa d'un nouvel envoi semble à nouveau fonctionner ...

mais si elles lisent les mails d'hier ou avant-hier ... il y a mélange de cette police fantaisiste et arial ...

C'est également un poste de travail ... mais contraîrement à Dzillo ... je n'ai pas du tout envie de tenter une ré-installation, sous peine d'écraser tous leurs travaux !!!

Certes, au final ... c'est mieux que tout à l'heure mais ... ce n'est pas encore tout à fait ça !!! :hein: 

Bonne journée !


----------



## pierreyves (21 Avril 2006)

J'ai viré toutes les polices de mon compte utilisateur dans la corbeille. Au moment de la vider seules 3 sont restées car elles étaient utilisée. Ouverture de Livre de police, et là, celle qui posait problème était Time and time again... Suppression via le Livre de police, "vidance" du cache via onyx, et relance de safari sur une page qui posait pb (www.ducatannonces.com).
Oh.... miracle et felicité : une page propre et correctement affiché. plus de jonglage entre safari et firefox.
Je sais que ce problème est recurent... j'espere que cette experience servira. tenez moi au courant.


----------



## AuGie (21 Avril 2006)

Je deplace dans Internet


----------



## Pete (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux que ça peut aider: J'avais un problème de police dans mail et Safari. Après vérifications, il s'est avéré que Times posait problème. Cette police est en effet une des polices par défaut de Safari et est couramment utilisé par les sites web et logiciels windows.  Je me suis aperçu que Times avait tout simplement disparu de mon dossier font dans la bibliothèque de mon dossier utilisateur. Pour quelle raison? Je ne sais. Toujours est-il que j'ai résolu mon problème en dupliquant simplement la police Times qui se trouvait dans le dossier Classic (car je suis sous os 10.4.11 et Classic) pour la glisser (en enlevant la mention copie) dans le dossier utilisateur (maison)/bibliothèque/font. En espérant que ça puisse résoudre les problèmes de certains d'entre vous.


----------



## apenspel (7 Janvier 2008)

Arrête de décrire comme une solution ce qui va se poser comme futur problème.
Il y a déjà la Times (PostScript Multiple Master et d.font) dans ton Système (interdit d'y toucher !), là, tu introduis une copie d'une valise de Mac OS 9 contenant une part de True Type, une part de PostScript T1 et tu t'imagines régler les problèmes de conflit ainsi ?!
Les problèmes de polices sous mac OS X, ça se résout le mieux en vidant le cache des polices, en activant et désactivant les doublons grâce à un gestionnaire de polices (je déconseille le Livre des Polices si on en a beaucoup, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour jeter celui-ci), en jouant avec les préférences de ce gestionnaire.
Linotype FontExplorer X est un bon gestionnaire de polices gratuit, mais pas encore en Français, hélas. Il peut vider les caches des polices à la demande. OnyX aussi.


----------



## Houston-Calls (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Suite à une mauvaise manip dans le livre des polices j'ai un problème avec l'affichage de la police Arial sur firefox et safari : elle a été remplacée par une police fantaisiste illisible...

J'ai essayé de désactiver toutes les polices du livre des polices, le résultat a été catastrophique.
J'ai aussi copié le fichier "arial.ffil" dans le dossier Fonts system : le miracle s'est produit, je me suis sentie un génie surpuissant de l'informatique l'espace de quelques heures, mais le lendemain tout était de nouveau illisible.
Enfin j'ai essayé un nettoyeur de caches - en anglais - ce qui n'a donné aucun résultat concret.

Je me tourne donc vers vous et sollicite vos compétences indéniablement supérieures aux miennes : que faire ?


----------



## sebastien.flecheau (15 Février 2010)

PROBLEME RESOLU !

Bonjour, alors voilà j'ai eu un soucis sur SAFARI qui utilisait une police illisible, mais juste avant j'avais installé une centaine de polices. Bref il se trouve que c'est une des police que j'avais installé qui s'est "appropriée" SAFARI. 

La solution a été que je suis allé dans le "*livre des polices*" puis j'ai sélectionné toutes les polices présentes dans mon mac (_cmd + A_), ensuite j'ai cliqué sur FICHIER > VALIDER DES POLICES ; une analyse s'effectue, et répertorie les polices correctes (_avec un rond vert coché_), les polices avec avertissement d'erreur (_point d'exclamation jaune_) et les polices erronées (_croix rouge_). 

Une fois cette analyse terminée je clique en haut sur la barre déroulante qui est positionnée sur "TOUS", je clique sur "ERREURS", je coche une par une les polices erronées qui me sont présentées (en cliquant sur SELECTIONNER TOUTES LES POLICES mon mac a ramé, donc je vous le déconseille... mieux vaut la méthode à l'ancienne).

Une fois que j'ai fini de cocher les polices erronées je clique sur SUPPRIMER LES POLICES COCHEES, j'attends, soyez patient si vous avez environ 200 polices a supprimer. Les polices auront disparues de votre liste (de toutes manière leur typo était moche).

Rouvrez SAFARI... J'espère pour vous que ça aura marché comme pour moi.

A bientôt.


----------



## Stoosh (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens de trouver cette discussion.

J'ai le même problème, certains textes sur safari ou firefox sont en gras.
Le problème est apparut quand j'ai décidé de faire des modifications dans mon livre des polices, à savoir supprimer les polices en double.

Maintenant j'ai essayé de nombreuses solutions proposées sur le net et rien n'a marché.
Donc maintenant certains sites ont le texte en gras. Et je suis sûr que cela ne vient pas des sites internet.

En espérant que quelqu'un ai la solution.
Merci.

Stoosh


----------

